# Singers for workshop wanted - Italy October 2023



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*W. A. Mozart - Coronation Mass (19-22 October 2023) on Lake Garda (Italy)*

Lake Garda - the most mediterranean lake of all Italian Alpine lakes.
To the alert eye the lake offers a spectacle of natural brightness and colours which makes this place a unique holiday destination for all seasons. Visitors are impressed in Riva del Garda with historic buildings and ancient traces of old Roman settlements as well as by imposing palaces and patrician villas that create a fascinating surrounding area for our *Choral Workshop with Mozart's Coronation Mass*.

*The Coronation Mass in C major (KV 317) by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*, was most probably composed for the Easter service of 1779 at the Salzburg Cathedral. Immediately after his death this church composition, which was probably Mozart's most popular, became the preferred mass setting for services at imperial and royal coronations as well as at thanksgiving services. The festive symphonic elements and the clear separation of solo and choir voices are typical of this mass. Through its musical expressiveness it surpasses all other Salzburg masses.

Conditions of participation:

groups of at least 10 persons
own choral scores (published by Breitkopf & Härtel) of Coronation Mass (W. A. Mozart)
some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

For further information please visit: *Choral Workshop Mozart Coronation Mass*


----------

